# Another new forum member



## composed (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks to Frederick for pointing me to this forum for introductions. I am another Canadian songwriter.


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm basically a songwriter as well. Welcome aboard! 8)


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm a composer, but I really like songs! Welcome aboard, fellow canuck! o=<


----------



## composed (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for the hello.


----------

